# Hemlock--Have you had a goat eat it and die??



## DonnaBelle (May 13, 2011)

I have been concerned that a plant I have found on the ranch might be hemlock.  I have done some research and looked at pictures on line and I don't think it is, but I'm taking a sample in Monday to the extension center for correct identification.

Has anyone had a goat die from eating it??

Yep, I'm a worry wort.....

DonnaBelle


----------



## Roll farms (May 13, 2011)

It's in my pasture, my goats are (luckily) smart enough to not eat it.

I didn't *know* it was hemlock until 3 yrs ago...I thought it was wild carrot / queen anne's lace.  But since it's been in there for the 15 yrs we've been here / had animals I see no reason to worry about pulling it all now.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 13, 2011)

Getting the knowledge of the experts is great where you have that available to you.
Even if it turns out to be hemlock plants, I wouldn't worry too much about your goats eating it.  Most animals won't eat toxic plants unless they are starving or sick. Goats are smart little buggers and seem to have their own personal index of what is okay & what is not okay... just like chickens.

 My flock usually snatches every last moth that flitters near them. Last year, they followed this particular moth and then just stopped, looked at it, and turned away. Turns out it was a Virgin Tiger Moth, which is toxic.


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 14, 2011)

Thanks guys, I have seen my goats eat some plants but not others.

I know my goats are smart, perhaps smarter than even I think.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Ariel301 (May 14, 2011)

They will usually leave stuff alone, but some aren't smart enough to do so, and if they're not getting enough to eat, they may resort to whatever is around. 

I've never had issues with hemlock, but around here Datura ("Jimsonweed") grows like crazy and has a bad habit of getting in the hay when it is baled, and the goats seem to have a taste for it. I have lost a couple of young goats for unknown reasons that I suspect could be poisoning from the plant, but I'm not sure. I've had it get in the hay and I didn't see it, and my milkers ate enough to be sick and hallucinating for a few days.  I check my hay  thoroughly and walk around our property and also the open land behind our property frequently and destroy any of it when I see it.


----------

